# What to do with aggressive platy?



## Nijis (Jan 25, 2012)

I have one platy that is really aggressive towards my other platies (he's a male, but I only have other males in my tank). He has even started to nip my bettas fins! Is there any way I can make him stop this? Or do I have to get rid of him?

Right now in the tank I only have 3 male platies (counting him) and 1 betta (male). The tank is 20 gallons. Would it help to get more fish?


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I had a similar situation with my guppies, so I'd recommend first getting a breeder's net. Then add some new fish into the mix. Maybe a school of tetras, or rasboras. After that, re-introduce him. If that doesn't work, you may have to get a new tank.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

It may because he doesn't have any gal-friends. Most fish get along better with a 2 female to every male ratio.


----------



## TharBePirates (Aug 15, 2010)

Tough call. Male livebearers can get aggressive with no females, but adding females to the mix means an explosion of babies. :|


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

TharBePirates said:


> Tough call. Male livebearers can get aggressive with no females, but adding females to the mix means an explosion of babies. :|


+ 1


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Totally agree, thats the bad thing about platys. I had one birth forty a couple of months ago. They are baby factorys. Lack of platy buddys could be the problem though. Thats just based off my own little knowledge of them.


----------



## Marlboroack (Jan 30, 2012)

I think you would nip fins also if you had a sausage fest living with you 24.7. Try to introduce more females into the tank and see where that gets you. You should be able to pick the dominant male out within a few mins after introducing them.


----------

